# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  ABONOS ORGÁNICOS CERTIFICADOS: MO-STD SOLUM, MO-STD AQUA, MICROBIOTA

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, ofrecemos abonos orgánicos certificados que vienen siendo utilizados tanto en cultivos orgánicos como en cultivos convencionales tales como: cacao, café, palto, vid, banano, cítricos y arándanos.  *MO-STD Solum**: Es una enmieda orgánica sólida que se caracteriza por su alta concentración de materia orgánica resistente (MOR). Su uso brinda al suelo un aporte de extractos húmicos que mejoran la fertilidad del mismo. Reemplaza por completo el uso de guano, compost y humus. Su alta pureza permite utilizar dosis menores. No atrae moscas, no disemina semillas de malezas ni patógenos para el cultivo y usuarios.  *MO-STD Aqua**: Es una solución nutricional de extractos húmicos de reacción ácida (pH: 4.5 - 5.5) que posee gran efecto bioestimulante sobre las raíces del cultivo. Su aplicación se recomienda durante todo el programa de fertirriego para plantaciones en producción o en dos dosificaciones para superar estrés en plantones recién instalados. No obtura emisores. Este producto posee una formulación flexible que es ajustable a los requerimientos del cultivo.  *Microbiota*: Es un consorcio de microorganismos (bacterias, hongos y actinomicetos) de reacción ácida (pH: 2.5 - 3.5) recomendado para acelerar la descomposición de residuos orgánicos en campo (guano, restos de podas, hojarasca, etc.).   *Todos los productos tienen la capacidad de estimular el sistema radicular (microorganismos PGPR) y ayudar a las plantas que se encuentran en estrés por condiciones salinas.*   *** Con MO-STD Solum y MO-STD Aqua se pueden efectuar inoculaciones específicas de microorganimos de interés agronómico como:   a. Paecilomyces (Control de nemátodos)b. Trichoderma (Control de hongos del suelo) *Informes y pedidos:* ventas@agroforum.pe  P2050003.jpgTemas similares: VENTA DE ABONOS ORGANICOS LOS 7 BENEFICIOS DE UTILIZAR ABONOS ORGÁNICOS EN LOS CULTIVOS Curso Intensivo: Producción de Abonos Orgánicos Curso Intensivo sobre Producción de Abonos Orgánicos Abonos Orgánicos

----------

